

Steam Refunds - Artemis2
http://store.steampowered.com/steam_refunds/

======
Nomentatus
I'm gratified that over time Steam's services seem to have gotten better and
not worse. I like watching Dota 2 International games for free. However:

Has it struck no-one else as odd that it took so many years for Steam to
comply with what is a bedrock principle of Tort (contract) law - that all
goods are returnable for a refund if not "suitable for their normal purpose."
[https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/consumer/common-
problems-w...](https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/consumer/common-problems-
with-products/faulty-goods/what-is-meant-by-goods-not-fit-for-purpose/)

------
xsmasher
I'm assuming these refunds are deducted from the earnings paid out to the
publishers. This should have a lot of beneficial effects.

Instead of Steam spending resources curating, this pushes the cost of bad
games back onto the publishers who put the bad game up to begin with. You game
is untested crap? Prepare for the onslaught of refund requests.

~~~
ratfacemcgee
half of my steam game library qualifies for this.

